# Vigilant fails to leave Faversham



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Unfortunately the 1901 steam customs cutter Vigilant failed to leave Faversham today when she went up on the bank and remained stuck fast on today's high tide. I understand she was being towed to Chatham where she will be restored. 
Medway Ports have blocked the Creek with one of the tugs.


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

I am pleased to say that Vigilant was successfully towed off the bank of Faversham Creek in the early hours of this morning and is now en route for Chatham.


----------



## MuddyM (May 25, 2009)

She is going to Queenborough while preparations are made for a land based restoration at Sheerness.


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info, can't remember where I got the Chatham story from ....


----------



## John Stevenson (Aug 13, 2010)

*Vigilant History*

For the history of the Vigilant, please visit

www.medwaymaritimetrust.org.uk


----------



## MuddyM (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the update I heard that there was a few problems taking her up the creek... it could do with a dredging out..


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

The creek is heavily silted but is still used by Thames barges and pleasure craft. I think that the Vigilant with her long, narrow and deep V hull was a difficult tow. I watched her leaving and it appeared that the lead tug/Vigilant/stern tug had a difficult time negotiating the twists and turns of the creek. There were a number of occasions when the Vigilant rode up onto the mud with the stern tug struggling to pull her off. I assume they arrived OK.


----------



## MuddyM (May 25, 2009)

After leaving at the 3 am high tide and an overnight mooring. The Vigilant is now safely moored at Queenborough, while preparations are made for her restoration berth.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

I dimly remember that back in 1972 I was trying to take my rather small boat up Faversham Creek, and not doing very well at it - I was, indeed, aground - when we were passed by a BP tanker going backwards up the creek. Since I was trying hard to impress a very pretty girlfriend, and the tanker was of around six hundred tons, this was perhaps the most humiliating moment of my nautical career! 

Can anyone remember the name of the coastal tanker?


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Could have been the BP Haulier built in Faversham


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

Am I correct in remembering that BP Haulier had Voith-Schneider propulsion units to provide good manoeuvrablity? If so, Andrew, perhaps you may be excused!


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Not so sure about Voith-Schneider propulsion units. She was built in 1955 and had a 6 cylinder oil engine geared to a directional propeller.


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

I seem to remember that as a lad I had a cut-away drawing of BP Haulier - maybe from a boy's comic, or perhaps from BP itself. I was always writing off to shipping companies for pictures, postcards, etc.


----------



## EricF (Sep 7, 2010)

rknibbs said:


> Not so sure about Voith-Schneider propulsion units. She was built in 1955 and had a 6 cylinder oil engine geared to a directional propeller.


Yes, it did have Voith-Schneider propulsion units.

To see the BP Haulier and the units take a look a the film 'A Sideways Launch' by Michael Maloney of Countrywide Productions - www.cwideprods.co.uk


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info, just shows how much an ex-sparky knows what goes on below the waterline! Unfortunately BP Haulier had stopped working before we moved to Faversham Creek.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks very much, she was indeed the BP Haulier:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/kent/content/images/2008/12/02/bp_haulier_in_water_470x355.jpg

I have been told that Faversham Creek has silted up a bit since she stopped running.


----------



## EricF (Sep 7, 2010)

You may like to take a look at Voith's website http://www.voithturbo.com/vt_en_pua_marine_vspropeller.htm which also has an interactive link at the bottom of the page which allows you to virtually operate this fascinating drive/steering system.

Yes, the creek has silted up somewhat, the regular passage of the BP Haulier helped to keep it navigable.

Regards

Eric


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

*Faversham Creek silting up*

Yes the Creek is silting up mainly due to the ceasing of commercial shipping, the lock not being used to flush through the creek and as you will see from the attached photograph, mud slides from the marshes into the waterway following heavy rain.


----------

